# Tri-tip with MB 40" electric smoker help



## bigjim79 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hello all,

I'm new to this site and new to smoking. I'm in SoCal and was recently given a MB 40" electric smoker (never smoked before). I will be attempting to smoke a Tri-tip and had a couple of questions. I've already read alot of the post on here. I know to set the smoker at 225 and  pull the meat at an IT between 130-140. I will be using apple and hickory wood for smoking. One of the main question I have is I'm not sure how much should I open the vent at the top another big question is with this box, should I always have wood in the pan (what I mean, is should it smoke for the entire cooking process?) I'm not planning on reverse searing it, so I plan on pulling and letting it rest for 30min. before slicing. Any tips would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

BigJim


----------



## smoking b (Feb 10, 2013)

You ALWAYS want your exhaust vent fully open when smoking so you have good airflow & not stale smoke which makes your food bitter. I keep smoke going the whole time but it is a matter of personal preference how much smoke you like. I would suggest getting an AMNPS from here http://www.amazenproducts.com/   It will make things a lot easier for you plus you can cold smoke with it as well


----------



## sudzy (Feb 10, 2013)

Always air dry meat before smoking to form a pellicle, a thin membrane that will prevent a slimy snotty covering that forms on wet meat. The moisture mixes with the smoke and gets NASTY.


----------



## smokeusum (Feb 10, 2013)

Hey BJ79! I have a MB propane smoker, got it Christmas, and also had never smoked previously.

I looked at the what you have (and almost bought the MB Electric but didn't due to timing and sale prices) and after some research comparing propane to electric I did learn its like comparing apples to a oranges...HOWEVER, I did learn the MB thermo gauge on both types of smokers is historically and traditionally WAY OFF! My MB thermo is off by a MINIMUM of 50 degrees (low). Make sure you are at least checking you meat temp with a meat probe! 

Good luck on the smoke! I am totally hooked! Post lots of pictures!!


----------



## bigjim79 (Feb 22, 2013)

Sorry it took so long. But the tri-tip came out good. For a first smoke it wasn't bad. 













image.jpg



__ bigjim79
__ Feb 22, 2013


----------



## boboracer (Dec 27, 2014)

I was wondering if I should soak my wood chips or put them in dry? I have a MB Signature series electric smoker I got for Christmas that I'm going to try for the first time today with 5 pounds of tri tip.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 27, 2014)

Boboracer said:


> I was wondering if I should soak my wood chips or put them in dry? I have a MB Signature series electric smoker I got for Christmas that I'm going to try for the first time today with 5 pounds of tri tip.



No need to soak use them dry.


----------



## boboracer (Dec 27, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## boboracer (Dec 27, 2014)

Should I use wood the whole cook time? Or just half?


----------



## flash (Dec 27, 2014)

Boboracer said:


> Should I use wood the whole cook time? Or just half?


Supposedly meats take on smoke internally to around 140º IT. It will still continue to take on smoke on the exterior.


----------



## boboracer (Dec 27, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## joe cosmo (Jul 22, 2016)

Don't soak your wood chips? Say what now? Are you serious?  Thank You, Cosmo


----------



## heyeph (Jul 28, 2016)

You only brought it to an IT of 140F?  Is that the recommended temp for tri-tip?  Isn't it 200F for bnsket?  Why such as difference?


----------



## edward silha (Feb 7, 2017)

Because of its leanness, it's best if not to cook tri-tip more than medium rare, so an IT of 140 is right on


----------

